# 2nd failed natural IUI, any success stories with drugs?



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey 

Just had my second BFN on a natural IUI cycle   and felt really low this time. I started spotting the day before my AF was due and then the day I was due on it was still spotting and very light which is unlike anything I have had before. I got really excited but then did a test to find a BFN and then started what i would call my normal AF the next day which was heavy and painful. I have never had this before so I was sure it could mean I may be pregnant, nature is so cruel! 

I am now thinking about using fertility drugs to increase our chances as it seems that for a natural IUI the success rates are really low (would love to hear any success stories to prove me wrong!) I haven't got a clue about the side effects, are they common, what is the best drug out there etc...does it really increase your chances that much to worth taking the risk of multiple pregnancy? 

I would really appreciate any stories you have, this site keeps me going so thank you everyone for sharing your stories.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

brazil - really sorry to hear about your bfn ...    it is gutting isnt it?     take your time to recover.  

i got my bfp on natural iui no. 3 .... so it is poss, no drugs.  i did use acupuncture and relaxation CDs though.

i also gave myself at least a month off between TXs for the lucky one i waited three months! was  hard but i think it helped.

ax


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Brazil- so sorry to hear you had bfn  

I cant help with natural iui as my clinic started me with gonal f and supercur and I had my bfp 2nsd cycle, I didnt have break, just went straight back into cycle after bfn. Everyone is different about having break or not, but I felt I needed to get straight back onto the roller coaster. After 1st bfn I felt more relaxed the 2nd time, so hope next time whatever path you choose to take brings you bfp    

P.S as Aimee says it really can work hun, so please dont lose hope


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Brazil - So sorry to hear of your bad news   hope you can take the time to move on from this. 

On our first lot of treatment I took Clomid with our IUI, and I fell pregnant on the 2nd attempt. Five years later and we've just had a totally natural IUI and I'm pleased to say I am now 5 weeks pregnant, on our first attempt. So unless there is a problem with your fertility or your hormones I really don't think it makes much difference. Getting perfect timing helps, and a whole heap of luck!

Really hope you it works for you on your next round of tx, whether it be this cycle or in a few more. And go with what you think is best - medicated or not.  

Jo x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yup like kelz and jo have said really what is going to feel best for you is going to be best.  if you are going to have more confidence in taking a break do it, if you feel better going for the next one asp do it, if you feel medicated might help do it ... its so hard, and there are so many questions.  but it is alot down to luck, it is a miracle conception/pregnancy/birth it really is!!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry for your BFN Brazil  
Personally, I wouldn't get too hung up on the statistical success rates. The main reason that medicated IUIs have a higher success rate is because they encourage you to produce more than one egg, which means that each one has a chance of getting fertilised and implanting. But it's not e.g. double the chance of success with 2 follies on medicated vs. 1 follie on a natural cycle. The chances of a BFP on a natural clinic cycle is the same as (well-timed) hetero intercourse/insemination at home; there's no reason why it shouldn't work, it's just a matter of time and luck, because really every single pregnancy is a miracle achievement  
Different options for medicated range from a "simple" fertility drug like Clomid, through to FSH injections (many different brands e.g. Puregon, Gonal-F). Clomid is a cheap pill-form drug, taken usually for 5 days. Most people don't get many side effects from it, but it can often mean that your uterine lining is thinner than normal (and sometimes thinner than desirable for successful implantation), and it can also cause ovarian cyst(s), which would normally mean you would need to skip the next cycle until the cyst disappears. Femara (aka Letrazole) is a v similar drug to Clomid, but without these side effects. For some reason though, it's not that widely used here in the UK yet. It's v slightly more expensive than Clomid (still way under £50 per cycle though). Everyone varies in how they respond to these drugs, and for some (like me) they make no difference, and for others they may produce 3-4 follies, but generally it would be more like 2 follies.
FSH drugs are stronger and more likely to give you side effects (although not necessarily), and also more likely to result in multiple follicles. Everyone responds differently, you simply can't know in advance how it's going to work for you, it's just a case of give it a go and see, if you're happy to move to medicated cycles. If you have too many follicles, your cycle would be cancelled as there is too high a risk of multiple pregnancy. For a first FSH-stimulated cycle you would be started on a fairly low dose, e.g. 50-75iu per day. If it proves that you end up having to TTC for the long-haul, and ultimately to decide to switch to IVF, it can be very helpful to have an indication of how you responded to FSH injections during a prior IUI cycle.
With any kind of drugs-stimulated cycle, you would be scanned several times to see how many follies are developing, and how your lining is doing. You then also have a trigger injection to help time ovulation for your IUI. 
Drugs didn't help me on IUI cycles at all, but I have since proved to have very "resistant" ovaries! Even though I had 6 unsuccessful IUIs trying for Toby (1 natural, 1 on Clomid, 1 on Femara and 3 with FSH), I still think that a long series of natural IUIs would have resulted in a pregnancy, if I could have borne the stress! I have always ovulated regularly, and I think that it was just a question of time and patience (which I didn't have   )


----------

